# Linux Kernel Firewall Logging Rules Denial of Service (Moderately critical)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Linux Kernel Firewall Logging Rules Denial of Service Vulnerability

SECUNIA ADVISORY ID:
SA11202

VERIFY ADVISORY:
http://secunia.com/advisories/11202/

CRITICAL:
Moderately critical

IMPACT:
DoS

WHERE:
From remote

OPERATING SYSTEM:
Linux Kernel 2.6.x
http://secunia.com/product/2719/

DESCRIPTION:
Richard Hart has reported a vulnerability in the Linux Kernel, which
can be exploited by malicious people to cause a DoS (Denial of
Service).

The vulnerability is caused due to an integer underflow error within
the iptables firewall logging rules. This can be exploited to crash a
vulnerable system via a specially crafted IP packet.

Successful exploitation requires that firewalling is enabled.

SOLUTION:
Update to version 2.6.8 or later.
http://kernel.org/

PROVIDED AND/OR DISCOVERED BY:
Richard Hart

ORIGINAL ADVISORY:
http://www.suse.de/de/security/2004_37_kernel.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------

About:
This Advisory was delivered by Secunia as a free service to help
everybody keeping their systems up to date against the latest
vulnerabilities.

Subscribe:
http://secunia.com/secunia_security_advisories/

Definitions: (Criticality, Where etc.)
http://secunia.com/about_secunia_advisories/


Please Note:
Secunia recommends that you verify all advisories you receive by
clicking the link.
Secunia NEVER sends attached files with advisories.
Secunia does not advise people to install third party patches, only
use those supplied by the vendor.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Unsubscribe: Secunia Security Advisories
http://secunia.com/sec_adv_unsubscribe/[email protected]

----------------------------------------------------------------------

DeleteReplyForwardSpam Move... 
Previous | Next | Back to Messages Save Message Text


----------

